

Lessons Learned from a Technically Disastrous Keynote - 1kevgriff
http://www.outlierdeveloper.com/lessons-learned-from-a-technically-disastrous-keynote

======
therobot24
Something similar happened to me during my first conference presentation,
granted that being only a workshop i had a much smaller audience. I had my
presentation and everything ready to go on my MS Surface, but as soon as i
plugged in the vga cable, the Surface crashed. I had my presentation on a USB
in my pocket so i could quickly grab the chair's computer and continue, but
had i not, it would have been a very awkward few minutes.

